# Hello from Denver



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Been reading the forum for about 3 years. Decided it was time to join. Would love any input and help on getting set up. 

So a little about me. I have been getting larger halloween parties for the last few years and have been making my own props with a lot of help from this forum and other sites on the web. I have to say i am addicted. Looking forward to talking to everyone and sharing and learning. :jol:


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

*My haunt*


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Ric


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to hauntforum....sorry about the answers you got in your other "cry for help" post....we really are ok (well, most of us)

Good looking haunt display...I look forward to seeing more of your props!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Can't wait to see what you have planned for this year. Pop into chat and say Hi!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pics. 

Glad you came to join us. 

Welcome.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, glad you decided to join in...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Whispers, after the welcome you got, you're really one of us, lol. You can set up all of your personal info and preferences in the user cp found towards the upper left on the page. It's always a good idea to use the forums search feature before asking questions, we've talked a lot, about a lot of subjects. Pay close attention to keeping your posts in the proper sections, you'll get faster replies that way. And above all else, relax and enjoy. This forum has the nicest members of any forum out there. 

Oh yeah, lol, your haunt looks great.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, what Vlad said. Glad to have you here!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, what FE said, too.
Welcome. Judging by your pics, you'll feel right at home here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice pics-we love pics. welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice Pics

Yeah what Buried alive said


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome, great pics


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Great looking haunt. Love your pillars. Gald to hear of your addiction, you'll fit right in here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Whispers in the Park and welcome to HauntForum! Thank you for sharing your pictures (love seeing pictures). Your haunt looks great!!*


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!!
Thanks for sharing the great pictures.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Coloradoan!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea what Vald, FE, and BuriedAlive said..welcome! Oh and those pillars kickass!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy and welcome!! Love the pillars.. I think you'll blend right in with us hehehe..


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome


----------

